# Reminder: Kits aren't dead until they are WARM and dead!



## DianeS (Mar 16, 2012)

I went out I went out at a random time today to feed some veggie scraps to my rabbits, and found four dead kits underneath a cage. I had tried to breed that doe, but didn't think the buck had "finished". Surprise! But remembering the adage that a kit isn't dead until it is WARM and dead, I took them inside and dunked their bodies in warm water. One was alive! It started moving almost immediately. Another twitched a bit but stopped. The other two were truly dead. 

So now I have the one kit in a homemade nest of hay, dryer lint, and topped with fur from a different rabbit. I have another doe due today or tomorrow, hopefully she will be better at the first time mom thing and even accept this one. remember not to give up on an apparently dead kit until you've warmed it up first.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep. I pulled two 'dead' kits out of a cage about 2 weeks ago, set them on the counter in the house and low and behold one started twitching.  Woops... find the heating pad and warm it up asap.


----------

